

How Fiverr.com is changing the creative economy $5 at a time - fraXis
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/fiverr-com-changing-creative-economy-5-time-140436788.html

======
paulhauggis
at $5, it's not easy to make any kind of living doing this. It might be good
for students and getting some extra beer money, but that's about it.

